# My band Castor Troy practicing Face:Face by Norma Jean Vid



## Fionn (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey guys thought you might be interested in this


yes i know, im fat!


----------



## adrock (Oct 13, 2010)

pretty tight. I love me some norma jean. sounds like a different tuning though?


----------



## McKay (Oct 13, 2010)

Where is that, man?


----------



## blister7321 (Oct 13, 2010)

"I TOLD HIM TO WATCH HIS FUCKIN MOUTH"
i love your band name


----------



## Fionn (Oct 14, 2010)

lol, yeah its Bb, its in stonehouse, place called The Studio, Plymouth, Recording Studio, Rehearsal Room, C.D Printing, CD, Printing, Recording, Rehearsal, Drum, Guitar, Music, Rooms, Producer, Engineer - The Studio - Plymouth Recording Studio, Rehearsal Rooms, C.D Printing & Drum Tuition


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 14, 2010)

I'M CASTOR TROY! That is all, nice cover


----------



## McKay (Oct 14, 2010)

Fionn said:


> lol, yeah its Bb, its in stonehouse, place called The Studio, Plymouth, Recording Studio, Rehearsal Room, C.D Printing, CD, Printing, Recording, Rehearsal, Drum, Guitar, Music, Rooms, Producer, Engineer - The Studio - Plymouth Recording Studio, Rehearsal Rooms, C.D Printing & Drum Tuition



We used to rehearse in Jemstone Studios. What are the rates you pay?


----------



## Fionn (Oct 15, 2010)

basically £5 an hour i think


----------

